# Official 2021 Shed Thread



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

"Big Tuna" said:


> Found my first of the season. A two year old with a busted off brow. My woods and most of my fields are still snow cove
> 
> Aging sheds? Looks like this years!


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Went out for an hour yesterday afternoon found a small set


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

#8 tonight and it’s a right side. Had this guy on cam all through late season.


----------



## jonnyb (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

my first of the season just a short walk


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

My finds so far this year


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Also went through my collection of non matching sheds. Only 2 more lefts than rights.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

unclecbass said:


> Also went through my collection of non matching sheds. Only 2 more lefts than rights.
> View attachment 756425


This makes me wonder... what do you guys do with all of your sheds? Mine usually end up as dog chew toys unless they’re big. I’ve also turned them into rattling horns before. Do you all put them on display like uncle bass?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Mine are all in the basement in a pile. Occasionally we may fondle some, usually in the pre season after seeing the new bone sprouts. Then we can try to figure out who's who.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mine are all piled in a tote. I took them out to count lefts and rights tonight. I have 30 lefts and 19 rights.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Hoytman5 said:


> View attachment 756604
> Mine are all piled in a tote. I took them out to count lefts and rights tonight. I have 30 lefts and 19 rights.


Now I gotta go through mine 😂
Sure doesn't take much to get the diehards to fondle their collections.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Here is a few of some on my nicer ones I keep on the entertainment center. And then there is Triple B. I found both sets of his sheds for two years before I shot him. Somewhere I have a pic of his last set of sheds exactly the way I found them. They were touching each other ! 
Other then that I have a couple of banana boxes heaped with all sorts of shape and sizes. They all tell a story and are treasures only a bone hunter would understand.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

First one this year.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

I keep all my sheds have them out around mounts and in piles


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Man! Some of you guys are finding some nice sheds. The majority of the shed antlers we find are from yearlings with an occasional 2 year old.

Here is what our wimps look like:

Nope - 0 for 3 again trying to upload photos to the site. Will try again later.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Checked alot of mine today and only found one and it was from last year. It's slim pickins for me this year.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Today’s swamp find took 3 hours but it was right in his bed on an island


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Me and two others walked some great property and came up empty tonight. I would have swore one of us would have found something, can’t find them every time I guess!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Made the 2 hour drive to Branch County today, I built a new gun blind but the old one had to come down first. That was today, I had a bunch of dead ash trees blocking some of my opening’s


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Opps hit the post tab before I was done......I cut the dead Ash trees up and moved them, went for a quick walk and found 1 shed, not bad for a 20 minute walk.
Flight


----------



## Lever4ever (Dec 2, 2017)

Ieatshrooms said:


> Put in some miles today and came up empty handed. Unless this counts as a shed....any guesses as to how old this would be? It is huge, I'm thinking for a Clydesdale?
> View attachment 758179


For the little I know about horse shoes, I watching a program earlier this year, that they were putting that style of shoe on the horses for winter use, with the back cleats and front clip, . To help in icy conditions. Nice find!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Tom Fine said:


> Yea I was guessing coyote on the one. I didn’t see any teeth marks. Odd that a buck dropped a half of rack right there but it was a runway. No clue on the shoe. At least no foot was in it.


I found a shed last year that I am certain a coyote dropped on a deer trail I had walked multiple times looking for sheds. There’s no way that shed was there my previous trips and it was in good shape but I’m sure it was shed the previous year. It makes sense, my labs love to chew on sheds so why wouldn’t a coyote. It’s bad enough the squirrels and mice like them too!😜


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Different times I have found sheds on the top of a mound of dirt beside a ol caved in woodchuck hole. It looked like a yote had found the shed and laided up there to play with it . A couple of times I even tried to talk myself into believing the buck had tripped on the mound and jared his antler off. Any body else ever come across this?


----------



## Northern Michigan Hunter (Oct 1, 2019)

I haven’t found any yet this season


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

Found a nice matched pair a couple weeks ago and my 3 yo got on the board today with her first ever.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Haven't had time to hunt for shed antlers yet - still making maple syrup, but I did find the remains of one of our collared does on Thursday:





























The story and more photos can be seen in this thread:

Fawn on the Lawn


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

On my 3.5 acres around my house. Second one this season.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

At least one made it.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Don’t give up yet.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

One more shed today, found while tilling up a sugar beet plot.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Found this strange Clubby Rack right behind my pond, found both of them which is odd for me!
Still had blood on the inside of the bases so very fresh.

What's your take on this deer, age,formation and if you ever seen one like this? From Kalamazoo County.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

My guess is he is 1 3/4 years old and liked to rub alot. In the last few years have you shot any bucks that have any of the same characteristics? When you see him this season it's my guess you will be able to tell it's him but with more spread and mass. Good luck.


----------



## cfelo27 (Nov 3, 2013)

*#6 for the season.*


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hoytman5 said:


> I found a shed last year that I am certain a coyote dropped on a deer trail I had walked multiple times looking for sheds. There’s no way that shed was there my previous trips and it was in good shape but I’m sure it was shed the previous year. It makes sense, my labs love to chew on sheds so why wouldn’t a coyote. It’s bad enough the squirrels and mice like them too!😜


Same here my lab absolutely loves deer horns, by far his favorite toy and they last a very long time. Everytime he in the garage he looking up at the wall whining cause he wants the ones hanging up. Pry should take him out in the woods might be able to find me some.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

I have found that the purple top turnips hold deer the best , better than the radishes. When the raishes freeze they turn to mush the turnips hold up really well.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Found #10 for the year tonight. It’s an oldie that I almost stepped on just as I noticed the brow tine sticking up. Found this one in some thick cedar bedding that was tore up with rubs.


----------



## Playin' Hooky (Aug 29, 2002)

Is there a category for “smallest shed”? Found this in a rye plot that was tilled last fall. Not sure if tillage eqpt shortened it or it was broken off while still on his head?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Playin' Hooky said:


> View attachment 758893
> Is there a category for “smallest shed”? Found this in a rye plot that was tilled last fall. Not sure if tillage eqpt shortened it or it was broken off while still on his head?


I think your the winner of that category! 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

No sheds today but I did find an old deadhead.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Not much left.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Found my first shed of this year yesterday. It happened to be only 10 feet from one of my tree stands


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

unclecbass said:


> View attachment 759311
> View attachment 759312


Pretty cool finding the elk sheds Unclebass. Is that a matched set? Otsego County?


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Thought I found an elk shed this morning!😜


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Matching set. I found them together. Must have been his bedroom.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Found my first one today. It dropped this week as it was dead center of one of my trails and it wasn’t there last weekend. Still get pics of half rack bucks.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

unclecbass said:


> View attachment 759311
> View attachment 759312


Michigan?!?! Very cool either way but even more so if locally found. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes, Michigan set. Bucket list for me


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

unclecbass said:


> Yes, Michigan set. Bucket list for me


Nice finds! It’s on my bucket list too.I’ve always heard the local guides snatch them up pretty quick so it’s nice to know there’s some out there still to find. One of these days I’ll give it a shot.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Found this bad boy today


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

unclecbass said:


> Found this bad boy today
> View attachment 759850


Nice find!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Don’tgoenough (Aug 19, 2018)

These are off one farm with the first being found in late February up to yesterday. The wife really enjoyed looking for them and said it was better than mushroom hunting.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

We scored on Double Brow today. Story on pic /deer /shed thread.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Found a decent one today


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

This one was dropped in the last week. I found it on a main trail I've walked several times this year and I was just there last Saturday. It was middle of the trail sticking out like a sore thumb, no way to miss it from 40 feet away. I have pics of deer ill post in other thread.


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

I also found this yesterday. Within the same couple acre area of a 150 acre woods that I found the horseshoe earlier this spring.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

Kids got in on some shed action today. First match set I’ve ever found.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Finally got out. Found three little ones. Daughter was happy though. Really it was a great day.


----------



## cfelo27 (Nov 3, 2013)

Match set today..found about 5 feet apart


----------



## Prouder02 (Sep 10, 2014)

Went out for the first time the other day. Zero sheds which was odd for my experience but found a deadhead. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

My first, two deadhead does not 15 feet apart from each other.


----------



## SleepingInTrees (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Haha the first one looks a lot like most of the Bucks I've seen in Ralph Michigan!




Don’tgoenough said:


> View attachment 759874
> 
> View attachment 759874
> View attachment 759875
> ...


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

SleepingInTrees said:


> View attachment 761032


you found a uni-corn!


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Dead head and a FP drop. The drop was in April since I've been in that plot multiple times before


----------



## BulldogOutlander (Oct 1, 2019)

beautiful dead head but sad to see it meet it's demise


----------



## michiganreaper (Sep 23, 2008)

Very nice buck. Not the way you want to find them.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Found one today doing some field clean up after burning my switch.


----------



## cfelo27 (Nov 3, 2013)

#12 on the season


----------



## cfelo27 (Nov 3, 2013)

2021 shed hunting success


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I ussually only find one shed every two years, first dead head in about 10 years.

Rodents were starting to get to it.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

I see the lower jaw bone is intact...how old was he?


----------



## buckhunter14 (Oct 10, 2007)

Had a good Michigan Shed Hunting for the spring of 2021. Lots of miles in a lot of the same area due to not findings many sets. As every year, the sheds I did find were very congregated in Feeding and Bedding areas. The two sets are middle picture, nothing else was an obvious match. I did find two fairly decent dead heads as well, which I am never too thrilled about, but those don't come inside. Always the chance of stumbling on one turkey hunting, but my time dedication will definitely transition!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Up to 13 now. Walked 4+ miles today on state land and found these 3 sheds. Squirrels got to 2 of them pretty good. Gonna take my wife back tomorrow and see if we can find some more. 








P


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

Checking out a new place to Turkey hunt today and found #8


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Just picked up another one out turkey hunting. 









Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

One more this morning









Sent from my SM-G892A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

the one this morning belongs to this guy.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Got one today while doing some habitat stuff.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

Found one by a little trout stream this morning. Latest I have ever found one.









Partially buried in mud in a cedar swamp, just a few chew marks on it.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

That’s a nice one you know made it!!!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice find. Still in great shape too.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

This was my final tally for this shed season.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Let's go Hoytman5, get that 2022 Shed thread started already! 😉 😉


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Namrock said:


> Let's go Hoytman5, get that 2022 Shed thread started already! 😉 😉


Are you ready to share something??? LOL


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Namrock said:


> Let's go Hoytman5, get that 2022 Shed thread started already! 😉 😉





U of M Fan said:


> Are you ready to share something??? LOL


I’ll start in now but you’re going to set the bar pretty high with that set you found Norm!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hoytman5 said:


> This was my final tally for this shed season.
> View attachment 778286


I added one more to my tally while hunting Ohio in November.


----------



## Carp 1 (Oct 19, 2009)

I didn't get a chance to post last year or the year before, so here are the pics from 2020 and 2021. Counting the days until its time to start this year!! These were all from umm.... Hillsdale County


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Carp 1 said:


> I didn't get a chance to post last year or the year before, so here are the pics from 2020 and 2021. Counting the days until its time to start this year!! These were all from umm.... Hillsdale County
> View attachment 811304
> 
> View attachment 811305


Nothing to see in Hillsdale, move along. Lol. Nice job. Impressive 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

